# Thoughts on Specs?



## Supra Vijai (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of building a new PC very soon and have just been compiling some specs. I'm not a hardcore gamer by any means but I do dabble from time to time - mainly the PC will be used for image editing/design, some gaming, "work" work and "uni" work. That said I want a computer which will see me through for a few years before I have to think about upgrading. Just thought I'd post some specs on here and get some feedback 

*CPU *- AMD FX-8150 8-CORE Black Edition 3.6GHz with Unlocked Multiplier

*CPU COOLER* - Liquid (water) cooled system with copper cooled plate, 1x 120mm fan and 27mm aluminum radiator

*MOTHERBOARD* - AMD® 870G/880G + SB850 Chipset, Dual Channel DDR3 1333, SATA III 6Gb/s ports & USB 3.0 ports onboard, PCI Express x16 slot, Multi VGA Output options: D-Sub, DVI-D and HDMI

*RAM* - 16GB (4 x 4GB) Dual/QUAD Channel DDR3 (1333 MHZ)

*VIDEO CARD* - AMD HD6770 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 with Twin View support (DVI-I /DVI-D / D-sub (By adapter)/ HDMI)

*HARD DRIVE* - 60GB SSD (System) & 2TB SATA 3 HDD (Data)

*OPTICAL DRIVE* - 24x Dual Layer DVD burner

*AUDIO* - Onboard 7.1 CH High Definition Audio

*NETWORK* - Onboard 10/100/1000M Gigabit LAN & Wireless Card 802.11n/g/b

*PSU* - 650W (exact brand uncertain at this time)

*DISPLAY* - ACER V243HL 24" LED Monitor

*MISC* - Multi Card Reader (Internal or External), Bluetooth v2.0 Wireless, Wired Keyboard and Mouse Bundle, 8 Way Surge Protector Power Board with 1x Master, 3x Slave & 4x Constant ports and built in phone (RJ45) and data (RJ12) protection (Rated at 1550 Joules Energy Absorption, 52000A Surge Current)

*PORTS* - 2x USB 3.0, 6x USB 2.0, 1x HDMI, 1x DVI, 1x D-SUB, 1x RJ45, 6x Audio Jacks for 8 ch audio 

Total cost of the system is looking to set me back $1400 (AUD) and is very much a custom build. Verdict from you techies on here?


----------

